# Stingray parts galore



## spomalley86 (Mar 4, 2019)

Many parts available. Prices are posted in listings. Make an offer if interested.


----------



## nick tures (Mar 10, 2019)

bikes for sale ?


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 10, 2019)

nick tures said:


> bikes for sale ?



Looks like the parts that are for sale are the bikes.


----------



## spomalley86 (Mar 12, 2019)

I have an original runabout asking 700, lemon peeler 1600 cash only.  The rest of the bikes I'm parting out.


----------



## spomalley86 (Mar 12, 2019)

I also have acquired a few more


----------



## nick tures (Mar 16, 2019)

how much for black one whole ?


----------



## spomalley86 (Mar 17, 2019)

nick tures said:


> how much for black one whole ?



That one is parted out, only the frame, stem, chainguard and front rim left.


----------



## nick tures (Mar 23, 2019)

how much


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 24, 2019)

Never seen a tandem Stingray. Pretty cool.


----------



## spomalley86 (Mar 29, 2019)

nick tures said:


> how much



The stem and front wheel are still available.


----------



## spomalley86 (Mar 29, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Never seen a tandem Stingray. Pretty cool.



Its missing the og seats, pedals, and wheels.  But definitely a rare stingray tandem


----------

